# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Pikavuorolla Bangkokiin

## Nak

Oletteko kuulleet tästä "tapahtumasta" kun 15 hengen ryhmä lähti Thaimaan Bangkokiin Linja-autolla ? 

Ryhmän Blogia voinee seurata täältä http://www.rantapallo.fi/pikavuoro/

Autona heillä on Ajokki Royal / MB 0 303 vm. 1987 Jolla olisi tarkoitus ajaa n. 15000km matka. He ovat lähteneet 9.1.2011 liikkeelle ja Tavoitteena on olla perillä 28.2.2011  :Smile:  

Harmittaa kun itse keksin tuon homman vasta tuolloin 9.1 Kun sinne on voinut ostaa lipun mukaan matkaan

----------


## Eki

Kyllähän tuosta Arktisten Bussien puolella oli tarinaa viime syksynä...

----------

